# EMA - Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão), I.M.



## AnDré (24 Abr 2011 às 22:10)

Na semana passada, eu, o ac_cernax e o João Soares, numa viagem que fizemos pelo interior centro do país, decidimos ir visitar a EMA de Fajão.
Tínhamos mais ou menos uma ideia de onde a estação se poderia situar, mas a busca pela mesma revelou-se mais difícil do que à partida esperávamos. 

Dado os elevados valores de intensidade média do vento que a estação normalmente regista, especialmente quando o vento sopra do quadrante sul, esperávamos encontra-la no parque eólico da serra a norte da Pampilhosa da Serra. Mas não, a estação encontra-se mesmo junto à localidade de Fajão, como é indicado no mapa.







A 837m de altitude, e junto às antenas, o local da estação oferece uma vista espectacular sobre a região assim como uma boa exposição ao vento. Mas não tanto como se estivesse 2km a sul, na serra onde se encontram os moinhos eólicos.
Só para terem uma ideia, o vento médio que se fazia sentir na altura na EMA (~30km/h), era residual face àquele que se registava na serra em frente que supera os 900m de altura. Quase que dava para levantar voo.

Gráfico da intensidade do vento registado pela EMA nesse dia:







Fica agora o registo fotográfico feito por nós no local da estação:

Vista para sudoeste:






Vista para nordeste, com o Fajão cravado na serra:






Vista para norte:






Vista para sul:







Estação:






















Verificámos que à data da nossa visita, a estação se apresentava limpa, com o pluviometro aparentemente desobstruído, e sem vegetação significativa que pudesse influenciar os dados.


----------

